# Need Opinions On Our New Website



## Prostaff (May 23, 2007)

This is my first post so I would like to say hello to everyone and I look forward to helping and getting help from members.

Our company recently had a complete overhaul of our website by what they consider to be the best web design and marketing firm ever. I must say that I do agree and the look and traffic they have generated for our website has been phenomenal so far, especially considering the new site has been online for less than four months, and the domain is only six months old.

They are still adding products in stages and have asked us to give our feed back on the site design, so that's why I would like the input from outside parties.

I welcome any and everyone to review our site and let me know what you think, good, bad or as I feel, extraordinary, as long as you can be honest about what you think. 

You can visit flooring-nc.com to see our site and I look forward to the feedback.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice site, I like the motion and sound. What is your average visit time and how many pages do people visit on average?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Prostaff said:


> This is my first post so I would like to say hello to everyone and I look forward to helping and getting help from members.
> 
> Our company recently had a complete overhaul of our website by what they consider to be the best web design and marketing firm ever. I must say that I do agree and the look and traffic they have generated for our website has been phenomenal so far, especially considering the new site has been online for less than four months, and the domain is only six months old.
> 
> ...


Not to rain on your parade..............I personally really like it and think it is a well done site. The only thing that I noticed that bugs me personally is you your main floorstogo font with shadow underling. I don't like the font particularly or the shadow effect but overall a very nice site.


----------



## Prostaff (May 23, 2007)

Average Visit Time - 694 seconds or 11 min, 34 sec.
Page Views Per Visit - 46


----------



## theartisan (Apr 16, 2007)

am I the only one who thinks this is well disguised spam?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

theartisan said:


> am I the only one who thinks this is well disguised spam?



No, it he is just testing the marketplace. The guy that comes here a few times a week selling the cell phones is spamming.

It could be some sort of new undercover spam?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Prostaff said:


> Average Visit Time - 694 seconds or 11 min, 34 sec.
> Page Views Per Visit - 46


That speaks for itself. :thumbsup: 

How many people fill out your contact form
per 100/1000?

And the big question.............how much did it cost?


----------



## Prostaff (May 23, 2007)

Sorry to be so crude, but I don't know what the comment about "well disguised spam" means exactly, but I assure you that Floors To Go is no spam site and I would like to have feedback on our site's design not comments invented for some unknown reason or what someone thinks the business ethics are for one of the most well known and respected flooring companies in the country. 

I welcome and need feedback but please don't dilute my post with remarks meant to diminish input from other members that know better.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Pro, people come on here all the time trying to sell whatever they sell. The site owner does not allow people to sell stuff unless they place an ad. Some people get tired of all the ads, so they call them spam----it is a real loose term around here. 

Since your site sells stuff some people might assume that it is spam.

None the less it is a nice site.


----------



## Prostaff (May 23, 2007)

We get an average of 3.38% or 3 per 100 visitors that request an estimate for contractor services or fill in the contact form. I don't know how good this is but we also get a conversion of 8.76% or 9 per 100 visitors that actually purchase a product online. 

As far as cost, I think it was very reasonable considering the site currently has 2657 static web pages (you can verify this in the sitemap) and cost less than $5000.00.

I would also like to make note about the way they built the product pages for lets say floor registers. We are able to update the entire product cost list by simply sending a excel spreadsheet and the pages are static html pages that change certain content upon refresh. View a product page and watch the paragraphs when you refresh the page. I've never seen that before.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Hardwood Flooring Installer
Must have a minimum of 5 years in our field or a related industry. Applicant must have training and be willing to *perticipate* in our installer training programs.

Spelling?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Prostaff said:


> This is my first post so I would like to say hello to everyone and I look forward to helping and getting help from members.
> 
> Our company recently had a complete overhaul of our website by what they consider to be *the best web design and marketing firm ever. I must say that I do agree and the look and traffic they have generated for our website has been phenomenal so far, especially considering the new site has been online for less than four months, and the domain is only six months old.*
> 
> ...


I know what's going on here, subliminal advertising, saw it in an old Columbo episode.


----------



## Prostaff (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the good eye. I'll forward your findings of perticipate instead of participate immediately.

Also liked the Columbo comment from mickeyco, didn't know that show was still on TV.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I like the " your hometown flooring center" , I am going to "borrow the idea for my site.

I also like that your product vendors are listed but they can't link to their sites. If they link you can risk them filling out a form or finding another vendor----once again I am going to "borrow" the idea.


----------



## Hutch (May 23, 2007)

Hello Prostaff,
I use Floors To Go for my flooring work on all of my homes and I have seen your old site. I must say your new site is a complete turn around from the old. The galleries are a lot nicer and the look blows the old out of the water. Great job!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Hutch said:


> Hello Prostaff,
> I use Floors To Go for my flooring work on all of my homes and I have seen your old site. I must say your new site is a complete turn around from the old. The galleries are a lot nicer and the look blows the old out of the water. Great job!


How come you and Prostaff have the same IP? Here's what I think, and this usually gets me in trouble, but I gotta say it, I think Prostaff & Hutch are the same guy and from WebFirstCreations, what are the odds of two guys joining the forum 1 day a part, both from North Carolina, pimping the same web design company. If I'm wrong I apologize and I'm sure I'll hear about it. Lot of fishy stuff going on around here lately.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> How come you and Prostaff have the same IP? Here's what I think, and this usually gets me in trouble, but I gotta say it, I think Prostaff & Hutch are the same guy and from WebFirstCreations, what are the odds of two guys joining the forum 1 day a part, both from North Carolina, pimping the same web design company. If I'm wrong I apologize and I'm sure I'll hear about it. Lot of fishy stuff going on around here lately.



Mickey, I spent a few hours the other night PM ing Prostaff about his web-site and WebFirstCreations. The end result was his designer at WFC designed my new site. Prostaff and WFC are not the same people. Since Prostaff and Hutch both have the same host you are seeing the same IP.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

And they BOTH have had sites designed by the same web designer??? That starts putting the odds in the peg range of one's BS meter. I could care less, the site looks good and I am glad to have found another company that does nice work but I think a spade is a spade and the "accusation" of cleverly disguised spam was probably accurate.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Mickey, I spent a few hours the other night PM ing Prostaff about his web-site and WebFirstCreations. The end result was his designer at WFC designed my new site. Prostaff and WFC are not the same people. Since Prostaff and Hutch both have the same host you are seeing the same IP.


That's why I pre-apologized, although I'm not 100% convinced they're different people, could call both companies and ask, but I really don't care, just way to many coincidences. My experiences tell me coincidences like that are rare and usually not coincidences at all, if I'm wrong, I'm wrong, wouldn't be the first time. 

Saw your new site looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## parkerfairfield (Apr 25, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> How come you and Prostaff have the same IP? Here's what I think, and this usually gets me in trouble, but I gotta say it, I think Prostaff & Hutch are the same guy and from WebFirstCreations, what are the odds of two guys joining the forum 1 day a part, both from North Carolina, pimping the same web design company. If I'm wrong I apologize and I'm sure I'll hear about it. Lot of fishy stuff going on around here lately.


where'd you see that their IPs were the same... i don't see IPs listed ... and want to enable it.

THanks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Just move your cursor over the little monitor icon on the bottom left of the members post, and an IP address shadow box comes up.

It is the one just to the right of the exclamation point.

Ed


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Just move your cursor over the little monitor icon on the bottom left of the members post, and an IP address shadow box comes up.
> 
> It is the one just to the right of the exclamation point.
> 
> Ed


Would that be the one that the only the guys whose names are in gren can see? I think thats a moderator perk because I end with the exclaimaton point.

I need a new e-commerce site and I did like the look of flooring-nc.com's site. The problem is, when I went to the designer's page, half the pages won't load (says to view with firefox) and another good portion of heir pages say "under construction" . That's an instant turnoff.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

PresurePros, the last time I talked to my designer they were in the process of changing their web-site. Funny in way just like a painter with a house in need of paint or a roofer with missing shingles.....speaking of which I need to install railings on my deck that I built 6 years ago.


----------

